# Auger Bits



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking for some auger bits that have a 1/4" shank so I can use my impact driver on them and go through nails. All I've seen are the type with 7/16" shank. I was thinking of using a 7/16 socket and 3/8 drive adapter to make this work if I can't find what i'm looking for. What do you guys use?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder if that WOULD make it faster ??? GOOD POINT !


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use my impact driver for my hole hawg bits and because of the design, there's no kickback and you only need one hand. I use my impact driver for all drilling. Works even better for metal drilling.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I use my impact driver for my hole hawg bits and because of the design, there's no kickback and you only need one hand. I use my impact driver for all drilling. Works even better for metal drilling.


What type of impact driver are we talking.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Dewalt 18v impact driver that uses 1/4" hex shanks.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Something like this?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Darn it, so close KTS. Looking for some just like that but made to go through nails. Also need a 1 3/8 bit for the plasitic grommets.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Darn it, so close KTS. Looking for some just like that but made to go through nails. Also need a 1 3/8 bit for the plasitic grommets.


Use a Lennox Vari Bit, I have very little experience with wood bits, I have rarely worked in buildings made out of wood.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Something like this?


Thats what I use


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Dewalt 18v impact driver that uses 1/4" hex shanks.


I went and bought one today.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bill said:


> Thats what I use


How's it do when you hit a nail?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I went and bought one today.


Should've told you earlier. Makita makes a 3/8 chuck with the 1/4 shank so you can use regular bit with your driver. I got mine at HD for about 30ish. It solid steel, no plastic and durable. Well worth the money.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont see the logic behind trying to eat through nails with an impact driver and wood bits. Goodluck.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How else do you make holes in wooden studs in new construction? Twist bits? What do you do when you hit a nail?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Should've told you earlier. Makita makes a 3/8 chuck with the 1/4 shank so you can use regular bit with your driver. I got mine at HD for about 30ish. It solid steel, no plastic and durable. Well worth the money.


I saw one and forgot to pick it up. Makita better than the DeWalt chuck.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Use a Lennox Vari Bit, I have very little experience with wood bits, I have rarely worked in buildings made out of wood.


For metal studs, I use these lenox bits.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> How else do you make holes in wooden studs in new construction? Twist bits? What do you do when you hit a nail?


Pull the nail.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Makita better than the DeWalt chuck.


Not sure but you won't be dissapointed with the makita. I buy regular twist bits because I sharpen them with the drill doctor. Don't waste the money on the hex shank twist drill bits.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Pull the nail.


Takes to long,got pipe to install. I'm not aiming for the nails but hit one every now and then.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

A good sharp catspaw and most nails will come right out.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hole saw for nail imbedded wood. Works great and doesn't ruin the bit.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> A good sharp catspaw and most nails will come right out.


I can do some serious damage quick with a catspaw, I hear one click and the bit is coming out.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It honestly never crossed my mind to pull the nails. What do when you can't pull the nail?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> It honestly never crossed my mind to pull the nails. What do when you can't pull the nail?


I can't remember not being able to get to one with a catspaw. If you don't have one, pick one up. You can dig the heads out of the wood, no problem.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

In the rare situation when you cant get the nail with a catspaw use a hole saw or old bit. 

Also to sharpen your dull bits use a dremel. Take the pilot bit (or worm) out first and go slow. I use the dremel chain saw sharpening stone to sharpen my bits. A good idea before a rough or something to do on a slow day.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I use my impact driver for my hole hawg bits and because of the design, there's no kickback and you only need one hand. I use my impact driver for all drilling. Works even better for metal drilling.


Will the hole hawg bits chuck-up in the 3/8 attach.?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Bill said:


> Thats what I use


 These are great bits for the money. Drill through wood like butter. However, if you accidentally hit a large nail with one using a Hole Hawg, it will snap like a pretzel :laughing:. These are excellent for the 18 v cordless or any drill with a clutch.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> How's it do when you hit a nail?


Not too bad. They are however getting dull . They seem to dull out but not as fast as a standard bit. Hit probably a dozen nails so far. If I put the drill on impact it works better


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Will the hole hawg bits chuck-up in the 3/8 attach.?


Sorry if I mislead you. I call all big bits and hole saws a hole hawg, just habit. Any hole saw will fit that chuck. But the actual milwaukee "hole hawg" bit won't fit. You need a 1/2" chuck for that.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I used my impact today. I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Augers are ok for gas due to the fact that you are only drilling one hole.Water frequently needs two in close proximity.Even a new,sharp auger splits/shatters the studs/plates.A sharp self feed is less work and a hellova lot cleaner.
Come by the house and I'll show you how to use a pneumatic angled die grinder to sharpen any size self feed in a couple minutes.

Nails???
You have to pull them out here.The odds are not worth the risk if the framer decides not to change out the rack of high carbon hardware nails to nail shear panel.Regular 16's,you can go through about five before the bit becomes totally useless.The high carbon ones will toast your bit at the first touch,then your gonna have to try and finish the day in missery.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> Nails??? You have to pull them out here.The odds are not worth the risk if the framer decides not to change out the rack of high carbon hardware nails to nail shear panel.


I've always tried to educate the framers to nail their plates over the studs and not in the field. And why is it that they can't very the stud layout on a shower or tub valve wall? I got to the point that I wouldn't even ask them to move and/or add a stud. I'd just do it myself. Whenever an old friend who used to run framing crews on tracks would lock horns with a plumber, he'd have his guys bend over 16s between plates above the vent pipes stubbed through the floor. Guess you'd have to be a carpenter to see the humor in that.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I use these before I drill, never had a problem.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Whenever an old friend who used to run framing crews on tracks would lock horns with a plumber, he'd have his guys bend over 16s between plates above the vent pipes stubbed through the floor. Guess you'd have to be a carpenter to see the humor in that.


 Piss in the carpenters air hoses and plug them back in. HELLO


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Pull the nail.


 
i pull the nail also unless in a hard to reach area so destroying a 40 dollar wood eater is worth it to you?


----------

